# Hey you



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

Hey all suns fans here, I want to make this the biggest team board on this site. Any of you have any friends you might want to bring here? Bring them aboard. Any of you guests out there, if you sign up and I see you here, I will donate my Ucash to you which can buy you a different color username, and stuff like that. Lets do it


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

see, look Baron Mcgrady has become a SM because I told him all the good stuff that he will benefit from. :wink:


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

I'll post here more so you guys get more activity, but no way you get built bigger than the Bulls board. And if you do, well that will suck for the Bulls board. I'll look at some of my other places that I am a member of and try to get some people over to the phoenix suns board here.


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

Kekai23 said:


> see, look Baron Mcgrady has become a SM because I told him all the good stuff that he will benefit from. :wink:



Yes, and it owns. I'd recommend it. Also, POST ON THE SUNS BOARD!! AHHHHHH!!!!!


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

sloth said:


> I'll post here more so you guys get more activity, but no way you get built bigger than the Bulls board. And if you do, well that will suck for the Bulls board. I'll look at some of my other places that I am a member of and try to get some people over to the phoenix suns board here.


Thank you sloth. If you get a lot of people to come here, I'll ask my friend on this site to hook you up with a SM. maybe..haha


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

sloth said:


> I'll post here more so you guys get more activity, but no way you get built bigger than the Bulls board. And if you do, well that will suck for the Bulls board. I'll look at some of my other places that I am a member of and try to get some people over to the phoenix suns board here.


Suns board has been more active in the last month than it was during the playoffs. We have quite a bit more Suns fans now.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

dissonance19 said:


> Suns board has been more active in the last month than it was during the playoffs. We have quite a bit more Suns fans now.


we don't have a lot of regulars though besides me and you though. Baron Mcgrady is doing a good job, but others visit like once a week or so. Its ok we'll get them back as soon as the season starts. But keep it up guys!!


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Kekai23 said:


> we don't have a lot of regulars though besides me and you though. Baron Mcgrady is doing a good job, but others visit like once a week or so. Its ok we'll get them back as soon as the season starts. But keep it up guys!!


Nah man. I've seen ShuHanGuanYu, baronmcgrady, Tiz, mrfloppy, bootyking come here quite a bit. tempe and 1penny come and go as well. It's only dead cuz not much to say.


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

Yep, I've been around quite a bit, despite not much happening from day to day. I'm here for the long haul, with this being the only basketball forum I've had fun posting on.


----------



## BootyKing (Apr 7, 2005)

Yeh i come by most days n read stuff but sumtimes forget 2 post :O. Ill try n remember but i have lots of stuff to do but i can find time for this great board.


----------



## Tiz (May 9, 2005)

I am here pretty much everyday. Just not to much to talk about the last few days I guess with the lack of activity. I guess that will al change on the 22nd.


----------



## Ezmo (May 11, 2003)

yeah, i'm here for the most part, but just havent been too post-happy lately, haha. that might change when i get down to my new apartment in SB and i have nbaTV, so i can comment on the summer league stuff


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Kekai23 said:


> Hey all suns fans here, I want to make this the biggest team board on this site. Any of you have any friends you might want to bring here? Bring them aboard. Any of you guests out there, if you sign up and I see you here, I will donate my Ucash to you which can buy you a different color username, and stuff like that. Lets do it



Listen to Kekai, he is a smart guy. Him and dissonance19 are on a mission to make this forum one of the best! :cheers:


----------



## Drk Element (Nov 10, 2004)

hey Kekai, i got my homie Ethan to join up.


----------



## Cool Ethan (Jul 13, 2005)

Hey guys, im Drks friend, and my name isn't Ethan, thats my nickname, my real name is Andrew.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

:greatjob: Welcome! You a suns fan? You better be :wink:


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

God will unleash his wrath among any Suns hater.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Upped my referral count by 1 since I started recruiting, so there should be one new Suns fan or just another fan who talks about the Suns in this forum now.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

sloth said:


> The name is sloth.
> I'm cut from a fine cloth.
> One of the few world class posters.
> I am better than everyone of yalls toasters.
> ...


Part of this doesn't make any sense. Why does it matter if you're better than everyones toaster? lol

And does not using a coaster mean you're the worlds best poster? I don't use one either so therefore I am too


----------



## Ron_Artest9131 (Jul 4, 2005)

I will post here more. Its no problem and the Suns are my 2nd favorite team.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

Ron_Artest9131 said:


> I will post here more. Its no problem and the Suns are my 2nd favorite team.


Thanks man. Sloth recruited u?


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Kekai23 said:


> Thanks man. Sloth recruited u?


Nope, he's not the guy I recruited. Not sure exactly what the guy's name that I recruited is, but he joined in the past 3 days.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

sloth said:


> Nope, he's not the guy I recruited. Not sure exactly what the guy's name that I recruited is, but he joined in the past 3 days.


Well get him to post here man! lol


----------

